# Naturally ripped dogs!!



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see a lot of members interested in working their dogs and making them athletic specimens. I want to start a thread on naturally muscular dogs so members can see that all the bulk and muscle is mostly genetic and some dogs just have a totally different build. I will start with Corner Stone Kennel's dogs, this PUP is bred off Matteo which is the Ronnie Coleman(Mr. Olympia) canine version.

Puppy at 14 weeks old ( at this point I doubt he is getting any exercise besides being a pup)



















As you can see these dogs are born muscular, there is no need for supplements or forced exercise to make them BIG...

I'll throw my brother's bulldog to the mix. He gets two walks a day, no weight pulling, no flirt poling, no supplements..

Rocco at 9 months old










I gotta get better pics but his front end looks like a human being.

Let's see some more pics people !!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I need to get more pictures up of the pups. Cree is naturally "cut", but it's not so easy to see in pictures because he's brindle. David, are you wanting bulky muscles or does it matter if they're "average sized" with nice muscle?

EDIT: not bulky muscles, but bulkier dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I need to get more pictures up of the pups. Cree is naturally "cut", but it's not so easy to see in pictures because he's brindle. David, are you wanting bulky muscles or does it matter if they're "average sized" with nice muscle?
> 
> EDIT: not bulky muscles, but bulkier dogs.


Any type of muscle is good lol I just want to illustrate how a genetic disposition can naturally build a dog to be muscular without supplements or weight work.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea I love your bro's AB he's awesome


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea I love your bro's AB he's awesome


Rocco is a hyper little fella, I know you used to own AB's too, I remember that big Johnson Male you posted he was bad


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Rocco is a hyper little fella, I know you used to own AB's too, I remember that big Johnson Male you posted he was bad


Thank you, he was a huge goof ball lol. His paper name said Mack Truck but we called him Macaroni, lol He used to wiggle so hard he'd poke himself in the eye with his own tail LMAO. He was a great dog, our female was a bad little girl. She was good with people and kids but she was so DA. She could only be with Mack and no other dogs. We had to do some crate and rotate with her and Marley.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

not bulky at all but he is still a pup in this pic, ill have to get some pics of his back legs there like turkey drums


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The back legs on that pup look well defined even the jaw muscle is popping. How old is the pup on this pic?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would say around 9 or 10 months


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking pup wheezie... 

Can all the extra muscle mass on the OP's pup effect the growing joints due to the bulk and too much muscle at such a young age? Or would it make it stronger?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great looking pup wheezie...
> 
> Can all the extra muscle mass on the OP's pup effect the growing joints due to the bulk and too much muscle at such a young age? Or would it make it stronger?


IDK about the muscle mass necessarily, but I would think the bulkiness of his actual weight could cause issues especially with exercise like running and jumping that puppies generally don't think about. He is an adorable looking puppy, but over weight. I wonder what that pups muscles would look like if the guy at that kennel held off on a half to a cup of dog food a day. I personally like my bullies to have the least amount of fat on them as possible especially keeping the puppies light because ofthe known bone and joint issues that are associated with these dogs. I think an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of regret... Even if my hypothesis is wrong, it hasn't failed me yet... knock on wood! :hammer::hammer:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great looking pup wheezie...
> 
> Can all the extra muscle mass on the OP's pup effect the growing joints due to the bulk and too much muscle at such a young age? Or would it make it stronger?


I saw a video of the Sire at 5 years old and he moves extremely well and it is still hyper as anything. I guess it all depends on the parents and if they carry hip dysplasia. Usually bulky muscular dogs tend to have thicker bones so I think the thickness of the bone makes up for the heavy muscle build to support it. I saw pics of Matteo's puppies and at 1 days old their rears are ripped it is crazy. I don't know how good his temperament is but looks wise he is one of the most impressive dogs I have ever seen.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You are correct that the largest contributing factor is genetics. I don't get the natural part? I don't think anyone one gopibull is juicing their dogs with Steroids and No supplement pushed on any Bully breeders website is going to add muscle mass to a dog. That carp is nothing but Snake Oil! Look at an English Bull Dog puppy they have plenty of natural muscle mass yet most (not all) are anything but athletic. The puppy you posted has a great deal of muscle mass, but it's anything but ripped it has an excessive amount of puppy fat. I'm not putting the pup down its a cute pup. I'm just not into muscle bulk. I think a well conditioned dog with good muscle tone like Wheezie's Rex is a much more impressive than a dog with over done muscle mass. Everyone has a style of dog they love and yours may just be different than mine. JMO!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> You are correct that the largest contributing factor is genetics. I don't get the natural part? I don't think anyone one gopibull is juicing their dogs with Steroids and No supplement pushed on any Bully breeders website is going to add muscle mass to a dog. That carp is nothing but Snake Oil! Look at an English Bull Dog puppy they have plenty of natural muscle mass yet most (not all) are anything but athletic. The puppy you posted has a great deal of muscle mass, but it's anything but ripped it has an excessive amount of puppy fat. I'm not putting the pup down its a cute pup. I'm just not into muscle bulk. I think a well conditioned dog with good muscle tone like Wheezie's Rex is a much more impressive than a dog with over done muscle mass. Everyone has a style of dog they love and yours may just be different than mine. JMO!


Totally agree with you, I just dont agree with people that try to force to force a pup to look like something they are not. Ex) people that want to bulk up their dogs or give them supplements, or people wanting to condition a young pup. In my opinion all shapes and sizes are beautiful and each dog is built differently. Because of the AMerican BUlly craze and some breeders calling them APBT, some new owners to the APBT breed think their dog should be thick and bulky when in reality the conformation between a APBT, AMSTAFF and BUlly is completely different. I think some dogs were born thick and some were born lean leggier and nothing you can do will change that you know what I am saying? This thread is to illustrate the variety of all body styles and naturally built dogs. I should have used a different word than natural but I just meant a thread about unusually ripped or muscular dogs that do not get worked with weights...

For example I know my Bernie's body and I know I can't expect him to get huge and bulky because I know it's not in him you know?










He is only 7 months and It's cold as anything down in Jersey so I will keep him a bit chubby and when the time comes I will worry about getting him in real good shape. In my opinion there is no need to rush this process because he is just a pup and he needs time to grow and develop.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great picts everyone. I do not condition any of my dogs.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pikes never worked a day in his life lol. he runs freely on our land, plays in the creek ect. most of the day. we live in the sticks so this lifestyle fits him.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice vdub in the back


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

tyty. goin back in the shop soon as taxes come in :thumbsup:


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I have never worked with maybe once ever blue moon i do the flirtpole but nothing else she was always like that!
Great looking dogs everyone


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont get this thread, its just like every other picture thread where people are posting up there dogs.
is the point to educate people that no matter how much you condition or what ever you feed your dog is limited by genetics?

im not being a smart *** im jw?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hahahaha.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Nina at 12 weeks and 14 weeks*

12 weeks









14 weeks









... which is nothing compared to the first post or the rest, but she's my little fitness Queen.

as for genetics being a major part, I couldnt agree with you more. Same goes for humans. Doesn't mean you cannot improve your physique tremendously through proper diet and exercise, but I ve seen guys bust their butts in the gym and reach a peak that would be considered mediocre physique by many and never be able to improve, no matter what they did. Ive seen guys who never exercise, eat Dortios and drink cheap juice all day long and have amazing physiques.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good point*



Nizmo357 said:


> i dont get this thread, its just like every other picture thread where people are posting up there dogs.
> is the point to educate people that no matter how much you condition or what ever you feed your dog is limited by genetics?
> 
> im not being a smart *** im jw?


...that's a valid point, but maybe it also keeps others from ignorantly over-training their dogs, expecting unrealistic results. Which was my case with Nina up until last week, I got the proper guidance here on this board. I was having her do jumps and exercise that would eventually put her in a high risk of injury, I posted on this and got great advice form Patch and performance as well as many other members.

It's hard not to be inspired by seeing Performance's dogs as well as photos like these and setting out a rugged training regimen, but without knowledge your asking for trouble. I think people might learn greatly from this thread. Your super mastered in this stuff Nizmo, but you have some newbies coming in here wanting to start multiple jumps and weight pulling after a few months of age so their dogs can get "that look" , this might give them a bit of wisdom, not only on the right time for this type of exercise, but what to expect out of their dog.

yet, I do agree that I times even I can be a bit self absorbed.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, sorry but I havent done anything with Riley in a while and I consider her NATURALLY muscular.
I would like to condition her because she has these natural muscles that with alittle more work she would look good. not monsterous but I know she has the muscles that much is clear! noteced them at 6 months on her.

*her at almost 7 months (before I started conditioning her with a little bit of work)*









*her at 9 months (now) havent done anything with her for nearly 2 months*


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cEElint said:


>


I love this picture. The dogs look just alike & it looks almost like he is standing in front of a mirror!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of Dosia. We go for walks and he does spring pole when he wants to. We had a flirt pole but they broke it so we haven't had one in a few weeks. No hard work outs no supplements  He's not too big but he has good tone IMO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...that's a valid point, but maybe it also keeps others from ignorantly over-training their dogs, expecting unrealistic results. Which was my case with Nina up until last week, I got the proper guidance here on this board. I was having her do jumps and exercise that would eventually put her in a high risk of injury, I posted on this and got great advice form Patch and performance as well as many other members.
> 
> It's hard not to be inspired by seeing Performance's dogs as well as photos like these and setting out a rugged training regimen, but without knowledge your asking for trouble. I think people might learn greatly from this thread. Your super mastered in this stuff Nizmo, but you have some newbies coming in here wanting to start multiple jumps and weight pulling after a few months of age so their dogs can get "that look" , this might give them a bit of wisdom, not only on the right time for this type of exercise, but what to expect out of their dog.
> 
> yet, I do agree that I times even I can be a bit self absorbed.


haha thanks but i have far to go before i know anywhere close to a lot of the people on here. i have come a long way from where i was at when i first joined, but there are soo many people on here that have an abundance of knowledge with these dogs.

we need to come up with some suggested guidelines for not working puppies, doing what you can and cant do, genetics, and food. if i can think something up on the subject i'll post it up. also one of these threads need to be sticky'd.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Aw man they all look awesome!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> haha thanks but i have far to go before i know anywhere close to a lot of the people on here. i have come a long way from where i was at when i first joined, but there are soo many people on here that have an abundance of knowledge with these dogs.
> 
> we need to come up with some suggested guidelines for not working puppies, doing what you can and cant do, genetics, and food. if i can think something up on the subject i'll post it up. also one of these threads need to be sticky'd.


How about Nutrition and Workouts for dogs: Dos and Don'ts. then we could wright down what we do like flirt and spring pole, and what we shouldn't do like heavy chains around the neck over feeding and things like that? Does that sound sticky worthy?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> How about Nutrition and Workouts for dogs: Dos and Don'ts. then we could wright down what we do like flirt and spring pole, and what we shouldn't do like heavy chains around the neck over feeding and things like that? Does that sound sticky worthy?


that would be awesome but i think we should seperate the 2. 
have one for puppy's because sooo many people get on here "how do i beef up my puppy"
then another one for "how can i beef up my adult" 
those questions pop up daily and we can add different stuff to each one.
we might be able to combine them tho, based on how much and what info we get posted on each subject.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

and there should be one about what age it is okay to start working dogs too...and how much and how often.

i have to say all Peanut really does is play we havent done any real work in quite sometime and he stays just the same. i guess he is lucky i wish i was able to keep muscle tone that well


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> that would be awesome but i think we should seperate the 2.
> have one for puppy's because sooo many people get on here "how do i beef up my puppy"
> then another one for "how can i beef up my adult"
> those questions pop up daily and we can add different stuff to each one.
> we might be able to combine them tho, based on how much and what info we get posted on each subject.





PeanutsMommy said:


> and there should be one about what age it is okay to start working dogs too...and how much and how often.
> 
> i have to say all Peanut really does is play we havent done any real work in quite sometime and he stays just the same. i guess he is lucky i wish i was able to keep muscle tone that well


check the vip forum i just posted. feel free to add to that


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i just did


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i just did


good deal!
so VIP's go spec the thread i just posted.
if your not a VIP, you should be it doesnt cost much and it goes to a good cause!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am a vip i got in just before they started costing i got lucky


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Lyric plays. We don't work.









Luna...at 6 years. Couch tater extraordinaire.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...that's a valid point, but maybe it also keeps others from ignorantly over-training their dogs, expecting unrealistic results. Which was my case with Nina up until last week, I got the proper guidance here on this board. I was having her do jumps and exercise that would eventually put her in a high risk of injury, I posted on this and got great advice form Patch and performance as well as many other members.
> 
> It's hard not to be inspired by seeing Performance's dogs as well as photos like these and setting out a rugged training regimen, but without knowledge your asking for trouble. I think people might learn greatly from this thread. Your super mastered in this stuff Nizmo, but you have some newbies coming in here wanting to start multiple jumps and weight pulling after a few months of age so their dogs can get "that look" , this might give them a bit of wisdom, not only on the right time for this type of exercise, but what to expect out of their dog.
> 
> yet, I do agree that I times even I can be a bit self absorbed.


This is exactly why I created this thread =) points going your way:clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bully_love said:


> I have never worked with maybe once ever blue moon i do the flirtpole but nothing else she was always like that!
> Great looking dogs everyone


Loving that black dog, amazing tree trunks for legs =)


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

cEElint said:


>


If they weren't outside you'd think that dog was in a mirror. Very beautiful dogs.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kane is lanky and tall. He is not really wide. He is also only 4 1/2 months old.
I believe it is hard on a pup because they go through so many stages to adulthood. 
Kanes mother and father, esp. his father was massive, but to look at him he does not look like he would be their pup.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> If they weren't outside you'd think that dog was in a mirror. Very beautiful dogs.


except i think Dre would be appalled to find out that in the other side of the mirror his pee pee and dudes had disappeared! ahhhh!!!!!!! 

PS: i wanna snuggle Lyric. mmmmm


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> except i think Dre would be appalled to find out that in the other side of the mirror his pee pee and dudes had disappeared! ahhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> PS: i wanna snuggle Lyric. mmmmm


LOL!!!! I'd be appalled to.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lol... funny!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> IDK about the muscle mass necessarily, but I would think the bulkiness of his actual weight could cause issues especially with exercise like running and jumping that puppies generally don't think about. He is an adorable looking puppy, but over weight. I wonder what that pups muscles would look like if the guy at that kennel held off on a half to a cup of dog food a day. I personally like my bullies to have the least amount of fat on them as possible especially keeping the puppies light because ofthe known bone and joint issues that are associated with these dogs. I think an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of regret... Even if my hypothesis is wrong, it hasn't failed me yet... knock on wood! :hammer::hammer:


Indigo what do you feed your dogs?

... and how much do you think I should feed Nina (15 weeks)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Indigo what do you feed your dogs?
> 
> ... and how much do you think I should feed Nina (15 weeks)


check this place out
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Just regular dog training...she was on a raw diet at the time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I properly exercise my dogs so I have no idea what they would just look like normally.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Just regular dog training...she was on a raw diet at the time.


Yay! Sydney pictures  glad to see you back and we need new pictures of your dogs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Indigo what do you feed your dogs?
> 
> ... and how much do you think I should feed Nina (15 weeks)


I didn't see this post until just now! Right now I'm feeding Natural Balance LID fish and potato. Sorry, IDK what food are you feeding? When first starting out a pup, i feed per the guidelines to feel out the metabolism. If you notice your pup looking too thin, bump up the food by a half a cup, but if she's getting too bulky the reverse... does that make sense? Not all dogs use their dog food the same.


----------

